# How could this happen??



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wZPIwZKaOA/?modal=true


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2014)

I dunno, Denise, but I've done some pretty stupid things in my life.  Once in chemistry class in college, my lab partner was heating a chemical in a test tube over a Bunsen burner and then handed it to me to do some kind of experiment on it.  I was standing there with a clamp holder in my right hand to take the test tube from him and for some unfathomable reason, I reached out and grabbed the test tube with my bare left hand.  I still have the scar from the bad burn I received.  Why did I do something like that?  I guess my brain was on something more important....partying, drinking or dancing?  Who knows?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2014)

That's what my mind was on back then, LOL!  That guy kind of reminded me of learning to waterski, they always said, 1st rule when we fell was let go of rope, LOL!!

That had to hurt so bad when you did that


----------

